
10 Mistakes that Will KILL a Forum - jimbocook
http://www.seorefugee.com/seoblog/2007/02/16/10-mistakes-that-will-kill-a-forum
======
eli
Hmm, the second Top 10 list about running a forum from seorefugee.com.
Something tells me their real strength lies in Google rankings, not forums.

